# New laptop kept me honest!



## jfschultz (May 15, 2006)

Last week our G3 iBook died. So Saturday, I bought a new iBook. (Yeah, the new MacBook might be out this week, but Kathy needs OS9 to access her geneology data with PAF.)

Well one of the steps is to "calibrate the battery." This means getting it fully charged and then let it run down to where the laptop shuts off. Sunday morning, the laptop went to sleep as tne battery ran down. So all Sunday there was just this light next to the latch. It finally shut down sometime Sunday night or Monday morning.

Well it is the Lord's day!


----------



## Hungus (May 15, 2006)

He means he wasn't able to play on his new computer on Sunday like he might have. Rather, he was allowed to have a less tempting Sunday and presumably get about doing what he should have been doing... worshipping

Don;t feel bad about not getting one of the newer macbook pro's A friend of mine bought a brand new one and 2 weeks later had it stolen from his church office while he was at the parsonage next door. Insurance didn't completely replace it so now he has an iBook instead, except that he is paying for a macbook pro.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 15, 2006)

I sold my PowerBook and got a new Intel Macmini. I like it.


----------



## jfschultz (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I sold my PowerBook and got a new Intel Macmini. I like it.



Well the iBook G3 was not as bad off as I thought. It is running well as a desktop using an external disk drive. (The internal drive is gone.)

Kathy visited the Apple store yesterday and we talked about it. The old iBook can handle the OS9 requirements. So in about a week the new iBook G4 will be returned. A MacBook is now on order. (The Apple Store here only sells them as they are in the box and I want to upgrade both the memory and disk.)


----------

